# can this be converted to electric?



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/tag/4316403243.html

curious if this can be converted to electric instead of battery?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

ahhh nevermind i see it has plaxtic wheels and plastic track.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

*yes but*

I did convert one by adding brass contacts attached to the motor wires. It worked somewhat but not very reliable. i would not recommend it. Don


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Don Trinko said:


> I did convert one by adding brass contacts attached to the motor wires. It worked somewhat but not very reliable. i would not recommend it. Don


thanks.....i figured it would be more trouble than it was worth


----------

